# The Secret



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

I have nothing against self-help. 
I think everything that helps people feel better is cool. 
I do believe positive thinking obviously make you happier than negative thinking.
But I am fucking sick of "The Secret" followers telling me dpd doesn't exist,that I would get better if I only wished for recovery hard enough...I'm gonna kick the living hell out of the next person who tells me I have dpd because that's what I am fucking asking the universe to give me. :evil: 
It's bad enough as it is, but when I get this from a good friend, whose brother died 10 years ago in a psychiatric ward after living 25 years with bipolar II, and who happens to be a shrink....well that's just too much! How would she have taken it if I had told her her brother wasn't ill, he was just not thinking possitive enough!!!! 
I'm soooo mad!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

scylla said:


> I have nothing against self-help.
> I think everything that helps people feel better is cool.
> I do believe positive thinking obviously make you happier than negative thinking.
> But I am flower* sick of "The Secret" followers telling me dpd doesn't exist,that I would get better if I only wished for recovery hard enough...I'm gonna kick the living hell out of the next person who tells me I have dpd because that's what I am flower* asking the universe to give me. :evil:
> ...


The secret is a commercial load of bollox if you ask me..........but thats a whole other topic.

I would be angry at that also! Its ignorant and intolerant...neither of which are spiritual qualities.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What is "The Secret"?

I am also sick of not being understood by the outside world and being told I am not trying hard enough. If they only knew what it's like.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Fuck The Secret and its followers. Idiots.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Here Kenny, I present you with the secret
enjoy


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone needs to give this guy a vibrator


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

lol
I went to one of those sex toy parties a few months ago. They have some weird ass shit. Sorry, I'm off topic. lol


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> went to one of those sex toy parties a few months ago. They have some weird ass shit. Sorry, I'm off topic. lol


sex is never off topic 

what weird ass shit was that?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

They had vibrators with (can I say this kind of stuff on this forum? lol) clit ticklers shaped like dolphins or lions or butterflies. They had a mechanical "tongue". This green thing that you slide on the dude and jack him off with it or some weird shit (my friend actually bought that and embarressed the hell out of her boyfriend). Some of the things looked like they'd be painful!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

It should be a weird job inventing all that stuff!!
I can imagine my son on parent-day introducing me to his classmates and saying something like: mommy designes pretty strap-ons


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've always thought it would be a bit weird for the people who work at those places.

customer walks in: "Would you like me to show you our new set of dildos"


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I've always thought it would be a bit weird for the people who work at those places.
> 
> customer walks in: "Would you like me to show you our new set of dildos"


lol

Side note: I PM'ed you back, Kenny. Are you not gonna answer?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Didn't notice. Yes I'll answer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Well this thread got a lot more interesting. I think sex toys are a lot of fun.  ..the real thing is better though.



invisible.ink said:


> They had vibrators with (can I say this kind of stuff on this forum? lol) clit ticklers shaped like dolphins or lions or butterflies.


LOL....whatever floats your boat.


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

sorry to interrupt sex talk haha, but did anyone ever see the its always sunny in philadelphia episode which involved the gang making a wish list board or whatever because they read "The Secret" ? hilarious.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

That's bacause they wished philadelphia to be sunny :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I jumped a few post's so this may be out of context

If the secret actually worked then the world would be flat!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Well this thread got a lot more interesting. I think sex toys are a lot of fun.  ..the real thing is better though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey don't get the wrong idea! I didn't say they float _my_ boat. That's just what they had there. lol Though there were a few things I was interested in. :twisted: Just not the really out there stuff.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

scylla said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It should be a weird job inventing all that stuff!!
> I can imagine my son on parent-day introducing me to his classmates and saying something like: mommy designes pretty strap-ons


I thought there is made a Belgium documantery about the people who designed and produce a new pleasure stick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> Hey don't get the wrong idea! I didn't say they float _my_ boat. That's just what they had there. lol Though there were a few things I was interested in. :twisted: Just not the really out there stuff.


Dont get me wrong either LOL, I didnt mean you, I just meant in general "whatever floats your boat"..to the people who do like them.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

My brother bought the dvd yesterday.
I watched the chapter about health, still have to watch the whole dvd, but some things are just plain shocking.
They tell a story about someone with breast cancer who got cured by just not focusing on it and watching fun movies without any therapy, sure positive energy can do a lot good but this is not the only thing.
Shocking that they tell such a story and give (desperate believers) false hope.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers to that. The Secret is a fucking satanic cesspool of lies!


----------

